# Anyone know the PH level of Birch? Hmmm..



## RickyBobby (Apr 7, 2011)

I need a guru to drop some knowledge on me… I'm adhering Zinc sheets to a curved form and I want be certain I won't have any reaction issues. I've been told that I can't use any wood with a PH<5. So if anyone knows the PH level of Birch plywood I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks for any information…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

The average natural acidic (pH) level, of wood is between 3 and 5.5pH. Hardwoods have good resistance to solutions with ph values below about 10, and excellent resistance between 7pH and 2pH at normal temperature. An increase in temperature results in an increased rate of attack; wood exposed for prolonged periods to caustic solutions at high temperature approaches complete solubility. The use of hardwood for any particular structural application in conditions of this type, must be based upon practical experience, particularly since the timber may be used sacrificially, accepting that degradation will slowly take place. 
Reference has been made to problems which may arise from the use of certain species in close proximity to metal components. Hardwoods which may give such problems where the moisture content exceeds 18 per cent include afzelia, afrormosia, idigbo, kapur, yellow meranti and the various oaks. These timbers may either cause corrosion of the metal fittings or they may themselves become stained in the vicinity of the metal. These conditions can be avoided by the use of corrosion-resistant fixings such as galvanized or stainless steel. Alternatively plastic or rubber gaskets can be inserted between the metal and the wood and large bolts can be coated with bitumen or chlorinated rubber paint. 
...
http://research.ttlchiltern.co.uk/pif306/pages/durabilitybeta1.1/durability%20beta%201.1/tradaextracts/14/14.htm


----------



## RickyBobby (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow…. Thank you sir, That's a guru answer for sure! It will take me longer to process the information than it took you to type it. Thanks a million and thanks for the link.

Stay Thirsty My Friends


----------

